# Browning A-Bolt



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I just bought a Browning A-Bolt in a .338 cal. I bought it from a friend that has put 21 rounds through it. 20 sighting it in and one on a elk. I bought it for a new elk gun, however it has a BOSS system and it is a wood stock. Another words its a heavy gun. I am looking to get a new stock for it.

I have looked on a few sites for a aftermarket, LIGHT stock, however I haven't found many. If anyone knows of a good stock for it please let me know.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Cut the barrel back to 22" or 23" since you only have 24" of "active barrel currently anyway, that'll end your BOSS woes. Order yourself a McMillan stock. The rifle will balance better, the shorter barrel will be stiffer (potentially more accurate). The rifle will fit in a scabard better and carry through the trees better.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Horsager,

I looked on there website, and it doesn't look like they make stocks for Browning. This is the trouble I have been running into. I looked on HS's sight and they don't either. Any other ideas?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Look again, I know McMillan makes stocks for browning rifles. It might take awhile to get one though, I believe they were pretty backed up with orders.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would just call browning and see if they will sell you a synthetic stock for it. Then get a gunsmith to make a threaded cap for the barrel. You can use the boss or not as you like. Don't expect to be able to switch back and forth and have the same accuracy with the same load.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

McMillan doesn't make their "Edge" Series ultralight stock for an A-Bolt. They do make a few of their standard weight stocks for A-Bolts though.

http://mcmfamily.com/mcmillan/hunting/browning.asp


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks guys. 
I am looking for an ultralight stock. I have thought of getting a factory stock, thats what I might do if I can't get a light one. I know the gun will be front heavy, but thats just something I will have to deal with. I might have made the impression I wanted to get rid of the BOSS but I think it would be a good thing to leave on the gun. Alittle more accurate and less recoil the only bad thing about it is in this caliber it is really loud. I would just like to have a lighter stock that can take abuse and weather changes. 
Thank you Horsager. The site I got off of google must have been there old one it looked nothing like this one. 
Any other suggestions would be appretiated.


----------



## jford (Jan 30, 2007)

Anybody have any accuracy problems with their A-Bolt? I have bedded the action, lapped the bore, free-floated the barrel and torqued the action and scope mounts to spec. First shot is spot on, second starts to wander to the left and the third wanders even more. I'm assuming it's a bad barrel because I let it cool down and it's back on target. Anybody have any problems like this with their A-bolt? It's made in Japan and I know their metalurgy isn't that great. The barrel might have not been stress relieved after rifling it.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I have an abolt with a ram-line synthetic stock. Check them out


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I looked on there site, and I found A-bolt stocks, but I didn't see any for Magnums. I want a new synthetic stock for my .338 rem mag. In the A-bolt. Do they make Magnum stocks for A-bolts? How do you like yours?


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

You may want to look at a Bell & Carlson Medalist stock. They come with an aluminum bedding block and you can get them in tactical or hunting models in a number of different colors. They do make them for the long action a-bolt.


----------

